# Engine repair BRUTE FORCE 750



## ed461 (Oct 27, 2011)

Good afternoon. I ATV has started to eat much to eat oil. Prompt as better and not expensively to repair the engine. To change cylinders, piston rings and seal-oil valves? Or it is better to use instead of new cylinders SLEEVE? 

Here such SLEEVE I have found:



Who already used on the ATV it? Will impart experience please!!!

THANKS for the answer.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

To me that looks like a sleeve for a 2-stroke engine...but what do I know. That aside, there have been lots of people who sleeve their brute engines with steel sleeves and like it just fine.


----------



## ed461 (Oct 27, 2011)

Prompt - what firm to use a sleeve better?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Anybody got a place to get steel sleeves for the Brute? And does anyone have experience of sleeves -v- complete replacement? Which is better...and I know that's an opinion..


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Well when Glenn built my motor, he suggested not doing the sleeves on my 650 jugs. He said they have head gasket issues, that's why when he built mine I bought some used 750 jugs and had them bored and renikasealed. Like you said this is all a matter of opinion, so I just went with his advice. I'm sure some people that have ran sleeves with no issues will say different. Check with DSC, I'm sure he can get sleeves.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i always sleeve on a rebuild, i put 750 sleeves in my 650i cylinders with fst 11.5 pistons. la sleeves are what i use


----------

